# Vorfilter selber bauen?



## Jürgen1962 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ca. 4 Jahren habe ich einen Teich ca. 30TL und einige Kois, bisher war ich meiner Filteranlage relativ zufrieden. Nur dieses Jahr, seit Anfang August, bleibt er dunkel grün, trotz 55Watt UV-Lampe und 3 Kammer-Filter. Daher spiele ich nun mit dem Gedanken einen zusätzlichen Vorfilter zu instalieren bzw. selber zu bauen.
Daher meine Frage: welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr diebezüglich bzw. was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Liebe Grüße und besten Dank im Vorraus an alle beteiligten.
Jürgen1962


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

willkommen im Forum.
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass deine UV-Lampe zu schwach ist bzw. die Lampe zu alt.
Mir wurde bei meinem Teichdealer des Vertrauens gesagt, dass man das dreifache seines Teichvolumens in m³ nehmen sollte.
Heißt in deinem Fall mindestens 90 Watt.
Darüber hinaus ist auch die richtige Durchflussgeschwindigkeit sowie der KH-Wert sehr wichtig.
Hast du mal eine Wasserprobe machen lassen??
Nicht das da schon einiges im Argen liegt.

Kannst Du vielleicht noch ein paar weitere Eckdaten nennen?
Pumpenleistung, Größe des Filters, Pflanzen, Lage des Teichs....
Am besten stellst du mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Ich habe mir selber einen Siebfilter (0,3 mm) gebaut.
Der holt schon ordentlich was raus.


----------



## Jürgen1962 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Teichfreund,
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ja, das mit dem Faktor 3 habe ich auch schon gehört und auch schon eine 2Re Lampe bestellt, 36 Watt, evt. Möchte ich in Zukunft sowieso eine 2te Absaug- bzw. Filterstation und damit einen 2ten Umlauf schaffen. Und ja, habe eine Wasserprobe gemacht, GH etwas zu weich und der PH-Wert ist etwas zu hoch, darauf hin hat man mir Stabilisator empfohlen, brachte bisher aber nix. Aber Dein Eigenbau würde mich brennend interessieren. Bis dahin, schöne Grüße.


----------



## Jürgen1962 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Teichfreund,
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ja, das mit dem Faktor 3 habe ich auch schon gehört und auch schon eine 2Re Lampe bestellt, 36 Watt, evt. Möchte ich in Zukunft sowieso eine 2te Absaug- bzw. Filterstation und damit einen 2ten Umlauf schaffen. Und ja, habe eine Wasserprobe gemacht, GH etwas zu weich und der PH-Wert ist etwas zu hoch, darauf hin hat man mir Stabilisator empfohlen, brachte bisher aber nix. Aber Dein Eigenbau würde mich brennend interessieren. Bis dahin, schöne Grüße.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hier 2 Bilder

   

Der Holzrahmen wird durch va ersetzt


----------



## Jürgen1962 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Teichfreund,
Prima, Danke für Deine Fotos, schöne Idee. Grundsätzlich bin auch immer dafür, es gut und günstig selber zu machen, als diese zum Teil, maßlos übertriebenen Preise zu zahlen. Bis dahin, schöne Grüße.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (3. Sep. 2015)

Welches Mittel hast du denn probiert?

Das Sieb habe ich kostenlos bei einer ansässigen Firma erhalten. 2 Muster konnte ich so haben. Beide sind ungefähr DIN A4 groß.


----------



## Jürgen1962 (3. Sep. 2015)

Tetra Pond Water Balance


----------



## Michael H (4. Sep. 2015)

Morsche

Schau mal bei den Eigenbauten vorbei , da sollte was dabei sein für dich .
Bei so einem Eigenbau solltest du aber unter 80 - 100 Euro bleiben , sonst kannste dir gleich ein gebrauchtes CS II Kaufen.


----------



## Nori (4. Sep. 2015)

Wo sind denn bitte bei einem CS 2 oder Bofitec übertriebene Preise festzustellen?
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das Spaltsieb (!) selbst schon um die 100,- € kostet, dann ist der Preis von um die 200 € für den Fertigfilter schon fast ein Schnäppli - man sollte sich auch die Qualität der Gehäuse betrachten - das sind keine Billig-Plastik-Schachteln aus dem Baumarkt, die normal für Kinderspielzeug oder Gemüse verwendet werden - das sind massive, teils laminierte Gehäuse, an denen auch nicht mit Flanschen etc. rumgemacht werden muss.
Ich bin der Meinung ein Spaltsieb in Eigenbau (wenn alle Komponenten eingekauft werden müssen), in der gebotenen Qualität wie beim CS 2 oder Bofitec, ist für besagte 200 € nicht möglich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Jürgen1962 (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael, Danke für Deinen Hinweis, werde es mir anschauen.
VG Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen1962 (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Nori,

meinte z.B. Trommelfilter, die bis in die 5stelligen Bereiche gehen.
Trotzdem Danke für deine Hinweise, werde alles in meinen Überlegungen einfließen lassen.
Danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (4. Sep. 2015)

Bei deinen 30.000 Litern wird der CS 2 sicherlich nicht besonders geeignet sein, da er von der Durchfluss-Rate bei 12-15.000 Lit/h an seine Grenzen stößt (auf Grund des DN 70-er Abgangs) - je nachdem welche Pumpengröße du einsetzt wäre der Bofitec dann die bessere Wahl - er hat einen 110-er Abgang.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Jürgen1962 (4. Sep. 2015)

Danke Nori,
ich schaue es mir an.
VG
Jürgen


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> 12-15.000 Lit/h


durch ein


Nori schrieb:


> DN 70-er Abgang


in Schwerkraft, aha.
Jetzt versteh ich warum ich die 10.000 Pumpe drosseln musste in dem ich den Einlaufbogen in 1,5" drin lassen musste.
jetzt mit der 6500 von Rico und Einlaufhöhe nur 35 cm über Wasser  läuft er wesentlich besser..

LG René


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Sep. 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass er mit dem CS2 nicht weit kommen wird.
Und dann sind es keine 200 € mehr.

Spaltsieb finde ich muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Ich verwende einen Siebfilter und der setzt sich nicht zu.
Keine Probleme.

Die Siebe gibt es recht günstig im Internet.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Sep. 2015)

Naja, ein Sieb, der sich nicht zusetzt, der holt auch nicht allzu viel raus... Und für einen sieben Mal so großen Teich reicht der vorgestellte Siebfilter m.E. bei weitem nicht aus.

Ich habe auch sehr viel hin und her probiert. Ohne Vorfilter, mit CS II und 3-Kammern-Filter, mit vierter Filterkammer mit Helix und am Ende habe ich eben Geld in die Hand genommen und mir einen Genesis-Vliesfilter zugelegt. Dahinter sitzen zwei Tonnen mit jeweils 200 l und bewegtem Helix. Und was soll ich sagen...

Mein Wasser ist seit der Investition top klar, die Werte stimmen, auch, weil ich mit dem Vorfilter den ganzen Dreck aus dem System entferne. Am angenehmsten ist aber die Wartung! Alle vier bis fünf Wochen brauche ich zehn Minuten zum Wechsel des Vlieses, die Helix benötigen wenn überhaupt einmal im Jahr eine Reinigung und so putze ich nur jede Woche im Rahmen des Wasserwechsels meine Pumpenkammer ganz kurz durch.

Am Ende des Tages geht meiner Meinung nach bei einem gewissen Besatz nichts an einer richtigen Vorfilterung vorbei. Völlig egal ob mit Vlies, als Trommelfilter oder auch mit Bürsten. Viele Sachen kann man hier auch selber bauen, aber die genannte fünfstellige Summe für einen Trommler ist für einen Teich mit 40.000 l auch bei gekauften Systemen bei weitem nicht erforderlich.

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass man am Ende mehr Zeit, Nerven und auch Geld mit kleineren vermeintlichen Verbesserungen verpulvert, als wenn man gleich einmal richtig an die Sache rangeht.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2015)

@ Troll:
Ich hatte versuchsweise ne 11500-er Tetra laufen - da passierte gar nichts (1 m Förderhöhe) - dann kam gleichzeitig noch ne 7500-er Laguna dazu - das war zuviel für den CS 2 - irgendwo dazwischen schafft es der CS 2 noch - deshalb meine (vorsichtige) Angabe mit 12-15000 Lit/h (ich bezog das eigentlich unter Vernachlässigung der Förderhöhe auf die  Pumpenleistung) - das Sieb des CS würde auch anstandslos mehr vertragen - wie gesagt der DN 70 Abgang ist das Problem.
Ich kenn selbst die Zahlen, die normalen Schwerkraftsystemen nachgesagt werden -  ca. 12000 lit/h für ein DN 110 - vielleicht liegt es hier an anderen Voraussetzungen, weniger Reibung auf Grund kurzer Abgangsleitungen etc. - diese Zahlen habe ich jedenfalls selbst ausgetestet!

Gruß Nori


----------



## guenter (5. Sep. 2015)

Mein Vorfilter, geht SUPER


----------



## Jürgen1962 (5. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank euch allen, für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen.
Sorry, wenn ich nicht auf jede Meldung eingehe.
Bin heute morgen mit  folgender Lösung aufgewacht: Ich werde mir einen Bofitec zulegen, aber nicht weil mir die Selbstbaulösungen nicht gefallen, sondern weil mir einfach die Zeit wegläuft, denn jetzt ist meine Gedult mit dem grünen Wasser zu Ende.
Der Bofitec bekommt aber eine eigene Pumpe und evt. säter eine eigene UV-Lampe vorgeschaltet und geht sofort in den Teich zurück, damit bekommt mein Teich einen 2ten Wasserumlauf bzw. 2te Filtereinheit, was wohl auch nicht schlecht sein soll. Zumal es bei mir auch schwierig ist ein 110er Rohr mit meinem Bio-Filter zu verknüpfen, dass krieg ich nicht hin.
Zusätzlich habe ich nun eine 2te UV-Lampe 36W, die ich mit meiner vorhanden UV-Lampe 55W zunächst in Reihe laufen lasse möchte.
Ich werde euch wieder berichten, sobalt ich den Bofitec installiert habe.
Bis dahin nochmals vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende.
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2015)

Ich würde da lieber den Ausgang des Vorfilters an den eigentlichen Filter mit anschließen - und wenn es eben nur eine Art Bypass ist (wegen der Anschlußgrößen).
Vor dem Vorfilter noch deinen 55 Watt UVC (in die Druckleitung von der Pumpe).
2 UVC in Reihe bringt gar nichts außer einem wahnsinnigen Durchfluss-Stau - Nimm deine größere Pumpe für die UVC-Vorfilter-Filter-Kombi und die kleinere Pumpe mit dem 36 Watt UVC - so spartst du auch den Pumpen- Strom, wenn der 36-er nicht laufen soll - bei deiner Lösung müssen immer 2 Pumpen laufen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Jürgen1962 (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
wie versprochen melde ich mich nun nach meiner Filter-Erweiterung.
Auf Empfehlung von Nori und von Mr. Bofitec persönlich, Herrn Trenz, habe ich den Bofitec dann doch als Vorfilter vor meine Filteranlage gesetzt. Herr Trenz war allerdings vorher auch so fair mir sagen; das der bofitec das grüne Wasser alleine nicht beseitigen kann. Zur Stabilisierung meines Teichwasser empfahl er mir Zeolith. Das Zeolith habe ich nun in meine letzte Filterkammer gegen 2 Feinfilter getauscht und diese vorgezogen in die 2te Kammer. Bezüglich Verbesserung meiner Wasserqualität bzw. Beseitigung der Grünfärbung; heißt es nun abwarten. Bezüglich des Vorfilter kann ich allerdings jetzt schon sagen: Hammer, was der in kürzester Zeit gröberes Algenzeugs rausholt (siehe Fotos) und damit enorm die Biologie entlastet, bzw. die Filter setzten sich nicht mehr so schnell zu. Für mich persönlich hat der Vorfilter allerdings kleine Standort-Nachteile; die Filteranlage steht am Rand meiner Terasse, optisch und praktisch nicht so schön auch was die Instalierung anbelangt von 110er Rohr auf 50er Schlauch-Eingang vom Bio-Filter. Und leider ist er mir er etwas zu laut, daher werde ich nächstes Jahr einen Standortwechsel der Filteranlage vornehmen, kann dann damit allerdings nicht mehr meinen Wasserfall bzw. Bachlauf speisen, aber hier habe ich auch schon eine Lösung im Kopf. Nochmals vielen Dank für Euere inputs, bis demnächst.


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2015)

Komisch, 
dass oft so viel teure Technik verwendet werden muss, um das Wasser klar zu bekommen.
Ich habe mit meinem Tonnenfilter und den Pflanzen im Teich und Bachlauf, so tolle Erfahrungen gemacht...
Das Teichwasser ist besonders klar und weist nie "Grünfärbung" auf.


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Jürgen!
Lege unter dem Sieb irgendeine PPI (Schaummatte) und einen Stein oben drauf gegen das verrutschen, dann ist der Geräuschpegel um die hälfte gedämpft.

Ron!


----------



## Jürgen1962 (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lotta,
das freut mich für dich.

Hallo Ron,
Danke für den Tipp.

Mit besten Grüßen
Jürgen


----------

